# 667MHz Vs 800Mhz?



## b3atofang3l

Is there a big difference between these two?


----------



## Motoxrdude

No. Search CF next time, there are already 2+ threads on here about it.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

pretty much just the speeds that they operate at


----------



## b3atofang3l

what is the biggest difference of the speeds they make? if the speed is higher, is it easier to overclock and more motherboard friendly?

I have gigabyte p965 - ds3


----------



## b3atofang3l

if i buy 667mhz on a motherboard that supports 800mhz, will it decrease performance?


----------



## Motoxrdude

Yes, but not noticable. I did the same thing and OCed it to 800mhz and did not notice a thing. Don't worry about getting 667 or 800, it really doesnt make a difference.


----------



## Geoff

Some DDR2-800 memory doesn't work on the P965, check the voltages.


----------



## Jet

You must remember that if you want to overclock, the DDR2 800 will provide significantly better performance compared to the DDR2 667 when you get up around 400+FSB


----------



## b3atofang3l

ok..next question.. is 2GB really needed? (talking about 800Mhz mem here)
i heard it is needed for vista...xD


----------



## Jet

For XP, 1GB will do fine for most games, though there are a few that will do much better with 2GB. For the future, though, 2GB is a must, so I really recommend it. With Vista, I would say 1GB is like 512 for XP, and 2GB is like 1GB for XP. In otherwords, if at all possible, get 2GB. If you can't get 2GB, then get one 1GB stick so you can upgrade easier later on and not have 4x512 sticks.


----------



## Geoff

b3atofang3l said:


> ok..next question.. is 2GB really needed? (talking about 800Mhz mem here)
> i heard it is needed for vista...xD



Right now 1GB is the recommended minimum.  If you want to game on Vista, you really will need at least 2GB, but I would recommend 2GB for XP as well.


----------



## Dr Studly

idk... i noticed a big difference between my 450MHz P3 and my 866MHz P3

a BIG difference...

so u might notice some between 667 and 800
prolly not much


----------



## Rambo

b3atofang3l said:


> ok..next question.. is 2GB really needed? (talking about 800Mhz mem here)
> i heard it is needed for vista...xD



Yeah, get 2GB. Vista is going to be a major resource hog. By the way, you can get the Corsair XMS2 DDR 667 Mhz RAM and easily overclock it past speed of 800 Mhz (400 Mhz). I currently have mine at 860 Mhz (430) and it's stable as ever.


----------



## Dr Studly

oh this is ram?
lol
idk


----------



## Rambo

Encore4More said:


> oh this is ram?
> lol
> idk



LMAO, yes... Hence, why it is in *Computer Memory and Hard Drives*


----------



## Dr Studly

lol, ma' bad...
haven't been here in a while


----------



## Geoff

Encore4More said:


> idk... i noticed a big difference between my 450MHz P3 and my 866MHz P3
> 
> a BIG difference...
> 
> so u might notice some between 667 and 800
> prolly not much





Encore4More said:


> oh this is ram?
> lol
> idk


I was gonna say...


----------



## b3atofang3l

Thank You for ALL UR HELP!!!
I decided to get Corsair XMS2 2x1GB at 667! and going to overclock it..sounds good?


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

i got ddr2-800 C5 corsair hoping i could over clock to higher speeds to make up for lower latencies but i just cant overclock the ram on this mobo


----------



## b3atofang3l

oh...great


----------



## Rambo

b3atofang3l said:


> Thank You for ALL UR HELP!!!
> I decided to get Corsair XMS2 2x1GB at 667! and going to overclock it..sounds good?



Good good. Get the C4 stuff. That's the RAM I use, and it easily overclocks to 800 Mhz @ 2.0v with 4-4-4-12 

Or you can overclock further and loosen the timings to 5-5-5-15.


----------



## b3atofang3l

does overclocking harm ur system in anyway?


----------



## Bobo

Depends on how you do it.

Oh and just a note here, you are not running RAM at 667 or 800MHz, it is 333 and 400MHz.


----------



## Dr Studly

[-0MEGA-];474798 said:
			
		

> Right now 1GB is the recommended minimum


ya, but the minimum on XP is 64mb... so that doesn't mean much


----------



## Jet

Overclocking won't harm your memory, unless you put a whole lot more voltage in them than is listed on the manufacturer specifications.


----------



## Angel.of.Death

How do you overclock RAM? Do you just up the voltage?


----------



## Cromewell

You overclock the RAM by changing the RAM divider or the FSB/HT speed.


----------

